# connection difficulty with my macbook after switching networ



## awchrist14 (Sep 8, 2016)

I have to "shutdown" instead of "restart" on my macbook because I get this message,"another device on the network is using your computers IP address 192......... I recently switched from Charter to att Uverse. I contacted at&t and after troubleshooting my problem the tech decided to send a new router. I got it installed it and I still have the connection problem so now I think its an apple issue. The only way that I have been able to connect to my internet is to shutdown and reboot otherwise the computer will continue to search for my network and never connect.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

1. Which Macbook do you have and what operating system are you running?
2. Do you know if you have it setup so your Mac receives it's IP address from the router or is the IP address manually set on your computer?


----------



## awchrist14 (Sep 8, 2016)

reticentAJ said:


> 1. Which Macbook do you have and what operating system are you running?
> 2. Do you know if you have it setup so your Mac receives it's IP address from the router or is the IP address manually set on your computer?


Thank you for responding. I have a MacBook Air 6,2 and my operating system is OS X 10.11.6 (15G1004). I'm not sure but I think my Mac is set up to automatically because I check where this info might be and there is a section labeled as "Configure IPr6" and in the drop down screen it says "automatically". Thank you for your help.


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

"another device on the network is using your computers IP address 192...." - this specifically means your Mac has/is getting the same IP address as another device on your local network. It is not Mac-specific. Also, it is IPv4. IPv6 isn't relevant here. 
tl;dr: 1 IP address per device. Your error states 2 devices have 1 IP address.

I'd double-check there are no static-IPv4 assigned and if-so, either change them to DHCP and restart or change the DHCP server to not assign addresses in the range that is used by your static-IP devices.


----------



## awchrist (Jul 26, 2016)

fishscene said:


> "another device on the network is using your computers IP address 192...." - this specifically means your Mac has/is getting the same IP address as another device on your local network. It is not Mac-specific. Also, it is IPv4. IPv6 isn't relevant here.
> tl;dr: 1 IP address per device. Your error states 2 devices have 1 IP address.
> 
> I'd double-check there are no static-IPv4 assigned and if-so, either change them to DHCP and restart or change the DHCP server to not assign addresses in the range that is used by your static-IP devices.


Thank you for the advice. I checked in my Systems Preferences in the "Configure IPv4 drop down menu "Using DHCP" was selected. I have 4 more choices in this menu; "Using DHCP with manual address", "Using BootP", "Manually", "Off" Do I have the right option selected?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes. That is the correct option that you want selected. 

Do you know what other device is using the same IP as you? What other devices are connected to your router right now?


----------



## awchrist (Jul 26, 2016)

reticentAJ said:


> Yes. That is the correct option that you want selected.
> 
> Do you know what other device is using the same IP as you? What other devices are connected to your router right now?


Only my cell phone.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Back in Preferences where it said *Using DHCP, *underneath that it says *IPv4 address*. What is it?

On your phone:
1. What kind of phone is it?
2. Is it using DHCP or a manual/static address?
3. What is it's IPv4 address?


----------



## awchrist (Jul 26, 2016)

reticentAJ said:


> Back in Preferences where it said *Using DHCP, *underneath that it says *IPv4 address*. What is it?
> 
> On your phone:
> 1. What kind of phone is it?
> ...


Motorola MotoX with Android 5.1 operating system
I don't know about the DHCP
The IPv4 address is the same except for the last number


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

1. Open your list of *Apps*
2. Choose *Settings*
3. Select *Wi-Fi Settings*
4. Tap and hold on your network until a box appears
5. Choose *Modify Network*
6. Select the checkbox next to *Show Advanced Settings
*
What does it say next to *IPv4 Settings*?


----------



## awchrist (Jul 26, 2016)

reticentAJ said:


> 1. Open your list of *Apps*
> 2. Choose *Settings*
> 3. Select *Wi-Fi Settings*
> 4. Tap and hold on your network until a box appears
> ...


I easily performed steps 1 thru 6, but nothing was available for IPv4 Settings? After I checked the my network appeared then I entered my password, checked the "Advanced options", then I was given 2 choices, Cancel or Save, I selected Save, then my Wi-Fi appeared showing connected.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Look at this guide.

Only perform steps 1-4. *Do not do step 5 and onwards*. At step 4, what is *IP settings* set to?


----------



## awchrist (Jul 26, 2016)

reticentAJ said:


> Look at this guide.
> 
> Only perform steps 1-4. *Do not do step 5 and onwards*. At step 4, what is *IP settings* set to?


After reviewing the "guide" link that you sent me I have totally different options. At step 4 when I tap and hold my network name a pop up screen appears with my network name at the top, then "Forget network", "Modify network", and Write to NFC tag" I don't have the option to change my IP settings. I have no idea why my screen is not the same?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Choose *Modify Network*.

Do you see *Show Advanced Settings*? If so, what do you see after that?


----------



## awchrist (Jul 26, 2016)

reticentAJ said:


> Choose *Modify Network*.
> 
> Do you see *Show Advanced Settings*? If so, what do you see after that?


MAC address ............ and 3 IP addresses
#1 fe80:.........
#2 2602:......38 characters total
#3 2602 ......39 characters total

But I can't find anywhere I can choose to modify or change the IPv4 address?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's try this then. Choose *Forget network*.

Then, click on your network again, entering the correct username and password. On this screen, you should see *Show Advanced Options*. Select that. Then, you should see *IP Settings*. Make sure it's set to* DHCP*.


----------



## awchrist (Jul 26, 2016)

reticentAJ said:


> Let's try this then. Choose *Forget network*.
> 
> Then, click on your network again, entering the correct username and password. On this screen, you should see *Show Advanced Options*. Select that. Then, you should see *IP Settings*. Make sure it's set to* DHCP*.


After many attempts I feel that my phone is my issue with the IP settings like you said early on. I just went to "Advanced Wi-Fi" then selected "WPS Pin Entry" I immediately received this message,"Enter this pin ........ on your Wi-Fi router. The setup can take up to two minutes to complete." As soon as I selected this option the "WPS" light began to flash on my router which tells me that my phone is trying to talk to my router, but when the process finished I received a message on my phone that said,"WPS failed, please try again in a few minutes. Then I selected the option that said,"WPS Push Button" it said word for word the same message and failed at the end also! I just want to say I appreciate your patience and trying to help me with my IP address issue on my phone and I hate to take up your time when my phone refuses to cooperate. Thank you very much for your time and help.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

1. Have you been able to get your phone connected back to your router?
2. After disconnecting your phone from the router, did the issue go away on your computer?

If WPS isn't working on your phone, try entering the username and password. This won't require using WPS.


----------

